# 4 NFL Teams left, who will be the Superbowl winner?



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I know who I want to win!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'd hate to see a perfect season messed up by a Superbowl loss. Go Pats!


----------



## Sparky's Sidekick (Nov 7, 2007)

I live in New England, Patriots's of course!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

_*PATRIOTS!*_​ 
I've been a Pats fan since the mid 90's, when Curtis Martin was a rookie. I can't believe he's retired now!!! Boy, does time fly!! But I think they'll win not because I'm a fan, but because watching them play is just amazing. Brady is just amazing at how he throw the ball into double coverage and litterally place the ball into his receiver's hands. Granted, he's got some talented receivers also!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

If my Browns aren't in there i can at least root for the Packers. AJ HAWK plays for them as he is a OSU Alumni. 


GO GREEN BAY!!!


----------



## shannon (Jun 6, 2006)

Pats Will Win, Probably The Nfl Could Assemble A All Pro Team To Play Them And They Would Still Win! They Basically Have No Weakness.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Can't see any way that New England could lose. They are simply amazing in every category, and Brady (Michigan Alumni; whoohoo!!) will most likely be touted as the greatest QB ever to play the game. You gotta take the Patriots.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Go Brett!!!!!!!! Go Packers!!!!


----------



## DMS (Mar 1, 2007)

*GO PATS!!!!*


----------



## MrsHooch (Aug 10, 2007)

AS you can tell we have a split house here. Tyler's favorite teams are college LSU and NFL is New England GO BRADY


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

hahaha i dont know anything about football.

but i picked the chargers because that's my dad's favourite team!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Patriots??? zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
I'd like to see someone new this year!!!
*GO-PACK-GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would like to see a match up between the old Greatest quarterback ever and the young cocky quarterback. 
GO PACKERS!!!!! BRETT FAVRE RULES!!!!!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Really? A poll? Is that necessary? I mean, after all, it's clear that it's going to be the Pats. Right? At least in MY world it's clear!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

It's a toss up... I love the Packers, but feel like I should root for the Chargers since I lived there for most of my childhood.... :doh:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

*GO GREEN BAY*


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

...with my luck the Giants and Patriots will go to the bowl.... :doh:


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

All my money is on New England!!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I’d love to see Brett Favre win, but I’d put my money on New England.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Always go with my heart. I have bled BLUE since I could pick up a football back in the day of Sam Huff and Homer Jones. A "Manning" quarterbacks the Super Bowl winner two consecutive years. 
*Go Giants!*​


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

I am just peeved that Seattle blew it last week...URG!!! I guess I'll root for Packers this year! Afterall, the game is here this year and boy is Arizona gearing up for it!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> Patriots??? zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> I'd like to see someone new this year!!!
> *GO-PACK-GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


There you go Jill you tell Tyler and Cindy about it!!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

mdoats said:


> Really? A poll? Is that necessary? I mean, after all, it's clear that it's going to be the Pats. Right? At least in MY world it's clear!


Here ya go!!!!!!!!! You can use it on yourself or I can. ROFL


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am not sure who I would like to win it all. I guess for now I will pick Green Bay.


----------



## mjkaferle5 (Jan 15, 2008)

I have always been a Charger fan back from the days of Dan Fouts and Co., but I had to vote for the Pats. They are definitely on a mission for that PERFECT SEASON. And since I am a U-M fan too, I gotta pull for Tom Brady!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Before I met my husband, I couldn't care less about football. But he grew up in Boston and has the Pats (and the Red Sox) in his blood, so I've slowly gotten interested in football. I really hope the Pats win, and not just to prevent a grown many from crying  We didn't name our puppy after Tom Brady for nothing!!!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

GO PACKERS!!!!!

WOO HOO!! They're gonna win...says experts...I heard it on the radio today!!

:wavey:


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Well, my Colts are out.:bawling: Soooo, it's Green Bay all the way!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Brady's mom said:


> Before I met my husband, I couldn't care less about football. But he grew up in Boston and has the Pats (and the Red Sox) in his blood, so I've slowly gotten interested in football. I really hope the Pats win, and not just to prevent a grown many from crying  We didn't name our puppy after Tom Brady for nothing!!!


A perfect puppy in a perfect season!! 

Does your husband "pahk his cah in Hahvahd Yahd"?


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I said New England, but I hope they loose


----------

